# How to cap / wrap aluminum around a 4x4 post



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

What is the best way to cap/wrap aluminum around a 4x4 post? I'm assuming this can't be done with just one piece of aluminum, but will need two.

Suggestions?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

2 pieces and put your seams to the least visible surface. 

Do you have brake skills?


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

And I assume I should hem the two rough edges of the second piece?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is the post exposed on top?

The best that I ever was able to do was form the coil stock into a square tube, slide it down over the 4X4 and put the single seam on the least visible side. 

Depending on how the post is usually viewed then I put the seams away from the viewing direction. 



ED


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

Ahhh, I should have mentioned in my original post that the posts are already in place on a front porch, so the bottom is attached to the ground and a beam then roof sits on the top of the posts. So unfortunately there is no way to slide it down over the 4x4 :-/


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Not aluminum but this is how I installed a vinyl post wrap on a porch post. Ripped down the middle of one side on my table saw. Forced the post cover open and around the porch post. Closed the seam with a strip of vinyl lattice secured with white aluminum screws.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The also make porch post wraps that work quite well.

Easy and sectionally put together.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If these are pressure treated post then forget about using aluminum to wrap them.
Even the box it comes in says not to do it.
Pressure treated is treated with copper and in a few years the finish will bubble up on the coil stock.
Lot's of company's sell snap on post wraps, not cheap but will hold up and look a whole lot better.


----------



## CjD777 (Oct 19, 2021)

joecaption said:


> If these are pressure treated post then forget about using aluminum to wrap them.
> Even the box it comes in says not to do it.
> Pressure treated is treated with copper and in a few years the finish will bubble up on the coil stock.
> Lot's of company's sell snap on post wraps, not cheap but will hold up and look a whole lot better.


Not true. Aluminum can be used on pressure treated post but must be wrapped first with 3 or 4 mil house wrap, then the aluminum can be used. This prevents any corrosion from occurring. However, Its important that the post be allowed to completely dry first ( usually 8 weeks) before applying.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I bend a piece to cover 3 sides and install it. Then I bend a cap for the last side (usually the front), returning 3/4” to 1” over the sides with its edges hemmed over to the inside. Drill through the aluminum to avoid dents and nail it through the hemmed sides. I was called to replace one without hemmed over edges where someone cut their hand on the exposed raw edge. From then on, I always hemmed the edges.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Take pictures and go to a sheet metal shop and ask for a quote. Have THEM do the measurements. 
You will be amazed on how expensive this will be.


----------

